# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Vú bơm mỡ

## longdq

Các bác cho e hỏi chút là muốn mua 10 bộ như hình thì mua ở đâu ạ. Gồm cả đầu bắt vào block, dây nhựa và vú bơm mỡ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các bác cho e hỏi chút là muốn mua 10 bộ như hình thì mua ở đâu ạ. Gồm cả đầu bắt vào block, dây nhựa và vú bơm mỡ.


mấy anh bán linh kiện máy đều có bán cả

----------


## emptyhb

Bác liên hệ bên này cho gần: http://cnc24h.com/product/c-48/Phu-k...hac.html/p-32/, mua trọn bộ bơm mỡ khoảng 900k là xong

----------


## longdq

Bác có biết giá khoảng bao nhiêu 1 bộ không ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác có biết giá khoảng bao nhiêu 1 bộ không ạ


hem rõ, chỉ nhớ dây nhựa tầm 5k/m

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi lại như khí nén cho dễ mua , mấy ông này là ống 4 , ren cũng cùng hệ ren khí nén mà , cứ chơi như khí nén đi đừng có lo , em đã phục hồi và ráp lại bằng hệ khí nén , xài cũng thời gian dài mà chưa có vần đề gì.


ống dẫn thì cứ dùng như ống zin , ống PA , loại này tiếp xúc với dầu không bị lão hóa...

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Không hẳn hệ 4mm đâu anh, em ôm một đống ống, về cắm vào mới bật ngửa là cái máy nó xài ống 5mm. Cố cắm thì cũng được.

Hệ dùng dầu có 3-4mm, cho mỡ bò 4-5mm, mấy chỗ bán đồ cho máy CNC đều có cả. HN bác hỏi anh Luyến ấy.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến, nhatson

----------


## longdq

Dạ bác có loại này không bác. vs loại khí nén là loại nào thế ạ 
e muốn dùng kiểu này để khi bơm mỡ nó tiện chứ nhiều chỗ khó nhìn thấy vú bơm mỡ lắm

----------


## Luyến

Nhà em bán 2 loại nhé dây 4mm. cần thì bác LH. Hải Yến 0163 5308696

----------

